# Newbie from Melbourne Australia



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there from 'down under'.

I'm a member or Royal Yacht Club of Victoria and have a Holland 25 (IOR Quarter Tonner) that my wife and I have been renovating to be somewhat wheelchair accessible for me as I'm a quadrriplegic.

I've competed in State, Australian and Worlds competition in single person Liberty yachts, with some success and now am involved with the IFDS Technical Committee. IFDS control disabled sailing comps under ISAF.

Interested in networking with people involved in disabled keelboat sailing.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet Colin!

I am up in Sydney and we have a Supersonic 27.


----------



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm sure there are lots of Aussies on here too. I'm wanting to get back into Club racing and a bit of gentle Bay cruising with my wife, nothing serious just fun.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Coolmobility said:


> Hi, I'm sure there are lots of Aussies on here too. I'm wanting to get back into Club racing and a bit of gentle Bay cruising with my wife, nothing serious just fun.


Welcome to the site. We're in Sydney. Sail a 34' steel sloop, cruisers.

I'll be very interested to follow your blog. Mate of ours is paraplegic, has a great love of water but unsurprisingly, mobility is a problem in getting her on or off a small sailboat that lives on a mooring. Of course the average sailboat cockpit is hardly well set up for a wheelchair.

Yes it is feasible to lift someone onto a boat with halyard and sling but the chair is not going to fit and then the issue of staying in place when sitting to windward comes in. The mods you are doing to Mystique are obviously way beyond anthing we'd do to our old girl when our friend might only come sailing once or twice a year. She's an author and public speaker, leads a very busy life indeed so not available to go for a sail all that often.

I'm actually thinking that your V-Lock thingy could be made to accomodate what would be in effect a seat belt for a removeable seat and back support. . Meaning a solid frame with seat and back that sits on a cockpit seat but locks into place to prevent sliding. Interesting thought.

Nice bit of kit btw.

Rgds

Andrew.

(see my pm re sig file)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, Colin! You might be surprised how many Aussies there are here - you are certainly not alone. 

I don't post here much any more (I spend most of my time on Anything-Sailing) but I'm also a relatively new member of Royal Vic and do the Classics and Twilights on a regular basis. It's such a big Club, I've probably seen you there at some stage but never had the chance to say hello - I'll look out for you from now on! .


----------



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

Big network, small world. I'm one of the wheelchair users at RYCV and I'm the one with the snazzy carbon fibre three spoke black wheels, Michael (the other main wheelie) has traditionally spoked wheels.
Cheers


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Coolmobility said:


> Big network, small world. I'm one of the wheelchair users at RYCV and I'm the one with the snazzy carbon fibre three spoke black wheels, Michael has traditionally spoked wheels.
> Cheers


Cool.. that should make you easy to spot!! I'll keep an eye out for you. 

Enjoy your stay on Sailnet.. but watch out for the Dog - he bites.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey coolmo - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Smackdaddy

I read your BFS stuff yesterday. Great stories, true and tall. I enjoyed taking my old 16' single seat Liberty dinghy out in big blows as I loved to really get the feel of the wind and water. Didn't like the sandblasting efect of the spray though but always came back wet and with a smile on my face!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Coolmobility said:


> Hi Smackdaddy
> 
> I read your BFS stuff yesterday. Great stories, true and tall. I enjoyed taking my old 16' single seat Liberty dinghy out in big blows as I loved to really get the feel of the wind and water. Didn't like the sandblasting efect of the spray though but always came back wet and with a smile on my face!


Sweet. Since you're into racing, join in the Global Regatta with us. It's underground yacht racing at it's finest.

*HERE'S THE INFO*

AUS needs a course man! Send me the coords for one in Victoria and let's race!


----------



## Kenif (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Colin

Welcome to the board!

I'm slumming it over at Brighton sailing other peoples boats and attempting to learn this sailing gig.

Unfortunately the skip had an incident with a fixed object and the mast is in for repairs however given the weather last Saturady open fire and Guinness was a much better option.

Regards 

Ken


----------



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been to Brighton a few times, and I wouldn't call it a place to 'slum', far too pleasant!

Those dreaded fixed objects are a b1tch, hope the stick is repairable. I bought my yacht after it lost its old mast and it took a lot of time and $ to replace - still it can be a chance to upgrade if finances allow.

Thanks for the welcome Ken.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually, if you're racing with Royal Vic you have to get well acquainted with them dreaded fixed objects...

They're called channel piles and without a doubt they'll be marks of the course!

A part of life, I'm afraid.


----------



## Coolmobility (Jul 11, 2010)

Those dreaded channel markers have caught quite a few yachts each year. They are only half a mast high and painted black and yellow! Yes, they are usually used as marks for courses, Nothing like a fixed tall marker to stop people trying to pinch too hard for the line!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope this doesn't sound like sacriledge, but I'm finding in the Classic races that I enjoy the St Kilda courses far more than our own. 

Two reasons:
a) They're set out in the bay a little more (more room to move)
b) There isn't a channel marker in sight!

..now if only we can convince Mr LeRoy to set courses that *cross* the channels rather than run up the guts of them.. ..but I digress: Port Phillip is a great place to sail!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cameron, I think we actually discussed this once before, but the idea of being able to sail on those great big long tacks across PPB really has appeal. People always blather on about how great Sydney Harbour is but I tell you after you spend all day tacking back and forth one yearnsfor the wide open spaces. 

Fine for those moored close to the heads and able to get outside quickly but not so good for us poor sods west of the coathanger.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think we have, TD.. and you're welcome to come down here for a spin on the Bay any time!! 

If you did, you'd be stuck for choice now: either us in our new barge, or the old Hartley, Cool's 25-footer, Melburnian's Catalina in Geelong, etc. etc...

The Melbourne Cup Regatta should be quite something this year!


----------

